# Toro 724 OE ignition switch



## West88 (1 mo ago)

Can I replace the OEM ignition switch & key with a standard toggle switch? The OEM switch has been giving ongoing contact problems.


----------



## Ericg (Nov 3, 2013)

Yes. Just remember to mark the position of the switch for off and run.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*What model of the 7-24 are you talking about???? TORO has a few of them.*


----------



## West88 (1 mo ago)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *What model of the 7-24 are you talking about???? TORO has a few of them.*





UNDERTAKER said:


> *What model of the 7-24 are you talking about???? TORO has a few of them.*


----------



## West88 (1 mo ago)

Power Max 724 OE 37770. For the first 2-3 seasons it was great. Since then it has been a P.I.A! Carb was replaced last year by a Toro authorized engine service. Has been entirely drained of any fuel every spring since new. Don't know what else I can do except maybe hire a padre to bless it.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

make sure it is not the connections at the other end of the wiring, ie the the coil and ground.


----------

